# Nearly $775,000 In Grants Awarded To Strengthen Scrap Tire Recycling Across Ohio



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Resurfaced streets in the Village of Carrollton in Carroll County, new playing fields for some Columbus parks, a tire shredding facility in Wood County and paved roads for the Molly Caren Agricultural Center in Madison County are among seven projects awarded a total of $774,723 in grants aimed at putting old tires to good use. 5/15/08

More...


----------

